# X-Server Fehler: (EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

## Haunilistic

Hi Leute!

Hab ein Prob mit meinem X-Server.

Wenn ich das Teil starte kommt kein twm wie erwartet, sondern nur ein schwarzer Bildschrim mit dem Mausfadenkreuz (die Maus funktioniert auch).

Der X-Server gibt folgenden Fehler aus:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

 

Ich glaube rausgefunden zu haben, dass DFP wohl für Default Font Path steht.

Leider habe ich jetzt keine Ahnung wie ich das Beheben kann und ob dies überhaupt tatsächlich unbedingt behoben werden muss um denn etwa ein lauffähiges KDE zu erhalten. (Werde heute über Nacht KDE kompilieren lassen, falls dass denn über Nacht geht)

Folgende Schritte habe ich probiert:

-Fontpaths in meiner XF86Config überprüft/gesetzt, sodass die mindestens notwendigen Paths (/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ ... misc, Speedo, Type1, CID, 75dpi, 100dpi, local) vorhanden sind.

-gecheckt ob die Lesbarkeit der Directories stimmt ...

also: 

```
chmod -R 0755 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
```

-hab irgendwo mal eine Option aufgeschnappt die ich ausprobiert hab:

in der XF86Config unter der Device Section der Grafikkarte

 *Quote:*   

> Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

  ... hat nichts verändert

-in irgendeinem forum hat jemand gemeint das prob sei wohl eher dran dass der user als newbie und root die zugriffsrechte auf / bzw /tmp verändert hätte und dass diese auf jedenfall lesbar/schreibbar sein müssten ... hab also auch dort die rechte gesetzt

-angebl. nutzt der xserver bei der konfiguration der fontpaths direkt in der XF86Config ja den x-font-server (xfs) gar nicht (weil der angebl. so buggy ist) ... also hab ichs mal mit dem xfs probiert:

 *Quote:*   

> FontPath "unix/:7100"

 

kann mich nimma exakt erinnern was das Ergebnis war, jedenfalls kamen mehr/gleich viel Fehler und ich hab das wieder geändert.

Natürlich ist auch der xfs gelaufen. (hab das mit 

```
/etc/init.d/xfs restart
```

 gecheckt ... keine Fehler, alles fein)

-Wollte den Default Font Path irgendwie setzen, weil ich mir dachte der sei vielleicht etwas ganz spezielles und nicht die FontPath(s) in der XF86Config. Leider hab ich nicht rausgefunden wie das geht, das Tool chkfontpath ist hart maskiert (ich traus mir also nicht installieren, wenns nur ~ppc wär hätt ichs schon gemacht).

Ich denk mir vielleicht könnte mans auch in etwa so setzen:

```
X -dfp="/path/" -xf86config /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```

(hab die Config mit Xeasyconfig erzeugt und manuell etwas angepasst)

leider weiss ich es nicht und seltsamerweise funktioniert less bzw. more hier nicht ... die pipeweiterleitung haut nicht hin, ein scrollen ist unmöglich, ich kann mir die --help nicht ansehen.

in den manpages lese ich etwas von xset.

ich probiere also:

```
xset fp rehash

xset fp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc

xset fp "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
```

(leider keine ahnung ob das überhaupt das richtige format is ... oder sinnvoll) ...

immer mit demselben ergebnis:

 *Quote:*   

> xset: unable to open display ""

 

(wohl ein ziemlich dämlicher newbie-fehler von mir da, oder?)

Na jedenfalls habe ich jetzt echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch tun soll ...

Für Hilfe wär ich riesig dankbar  :Smile: 

Mein System:

----------------

G4 PPC 400 MHz

768 MB RAM

Grafikkarte:

ATI Rage 128 PF/Pro, 16 MB

(scanpci gibt das so aus, unter Mac OS X stand unter Systeminfos noch was von ATI Rage 128 Ps/Pro)

(Verwendeter Treiber in der XF86Config: "ati" bzw. "r128" .. bei beiden gleiches ergebnis, der dfp-error)

....

ich glaube der rest is uninteressant

Die interessanten Teile meiner XF86Config:

Section "Files"

RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

#und die ganzen fontpaths die ich oben schon gelistet habe in der Form

FontPath "/usr ......."

Section "Module"

Load "record"

Load "extmod"

bin zu faul .. da kommen noch: dbe, dri, glx, xtrap, type1, speedo

Section "Devices"

Identifier "Ati Rage 128 Pro"

Option "UseFBDev"

Driver "r128"

VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

BoardName "Rage 128 PF/Pro AGP 4x TMDS"

BusID "PCI:0:16:0"

```
emerge search xfree
```

 *Quote:*   

> latest version available: 4.3.0-r6
> 
> latest version installed: 4.3.0-r6

 

```
uname -a
```

 *Quote:*   

> Linux hostname 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 #date of kernel image ppc 7400, altivec supported PowerMac3,1 GNU/Linux

 

meine kernel config kann ich leider jetzt nicht posten weil ich echt keine ahnung hab wie ich das file /usr/src/linux/.config jetzt schnell auf diesen pc rueberkrieg ... aber ich glaub ja eigentlich nicht dass es an der liegen sollte ... falls doch werde ich einen weg finden

ok, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein und ich hoffe ich habe keine essentiellen sachen vergessen und nicht zu dumme newbie-fragen gestellt.

lg, Hauni

----------

## Neo_0815

Hilft dir das vll:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=14&threadid=155041

MfG

PS: Oder ist das der einzige Error - ich finde den DSP immer nur im Zusammenhang mit dri.

----------

## Haunilistic

Hi!

danke für die Antwort, hilft mir leider aber nicht.

das ist tatsächlich der einzige Fehler.

in der log

```
less /var/log/XF86.0.log
```

gibts noch ein paar Warnings, die wohl auch nicht schön sind:

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Video BIOS not detected in PCI space!
> 
> (WW) Attempting to read Video BIOS from legacy ISA space!
> 
> (WW) Video BIOS not found!
> ...

 

(huch .. hat das FP registers vielleicht was mit FontPath zu tun ... liegt der ursprüngliche Fehler etwa hier??)

aber ich glaub die sind nicht schuld dran dass der Server nicht funzt, oder? Ich meine, ich kann schon verstehen dass der Server ohne Schriften nicht funktioniert, denn wie will er irgendwelche Zeichen darstellen wenn er seinen DFP nicht hat. (obwohl er anscheinen die anderen FontPaths findet und einträgt - wenn ich da noch andere dazuschreibe meldet er auch irgendeinen error dass er die nicht initializen konnte)

vielleicht noch andere Vorschläge?

lg, Hauni

----------

## Neo_0815

ja, gibt ihm doch mal die Panel Dimensions mit ... wie steht in der Doku - dann sollte die Warnung weg sein und vll das FP Programming wieder gehen.

MfG

----------

## Haunilistic

bin leider ein ziemlicher newbie und stell mich deswegen wohl blöd an, aber ....

zu panel dimension hab ich leider nirgends was gefunden:

-nicht im gentoo handbook

-nicht im ibm xfree tutorial für die genauere xfree config

-nich auf google und damit auch nicht in foren

kannst Du mir bitte helfen wie ich das einstelle?

falls ich das richtig verstehe steht panel dimesion ja für die größe meines bildschirms, dh nicht für die auflösung.

falls doch die auflösung (also modes (section screen/display)) gemeint ist, die hab ich natürlich gesetzt und das log des xservers zeigt mir auch dass er dann schlussendlich irgendwelche virtual modes findet die ihm passen.

hab leider auch weder optionen gefunden die ich "X" oder "startx" mitgeben könnte, die die tatsächliche panel dimension betreffen würde ...

auch in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc steht nichts drinnen, dass mich aufhorchen lassen würde ...

vielleicht is das doch irgendein anderes problem?

weil der sich ja immer über den nicht gefundenen video-bios beschwert und mir scheint als folge dessen die panel dimension nicht checkt und als folge dessen die fp register deaktiviert und viell. als folge dessen den dfp nicht versteht.

in meinem xfree.log steht übrigens auch drinnen dass er die fonts sauber der reihe nach reinlädt.

habe jetzt doch den xfs verwendet, hab auch rausgefunden warum das ursprünglich nicht funktionierte:

```
ps aux | grep xfs
```

hat gezeigt dass der xfs nach "altem red hat 6 style" auf port -1 läuft.

hab also in der xfree.config

FontPath "unix/:-1" eingestellt und den rest auskommentiert ...

Jetzt funktionierts also mit dem xfs und er lädt die schriften richtig ... keine ahnung was sein problem ist, ich weiss echt nicht weiter

kde ist übrigends noch nicht fertigkompiliert, jetzt konnt ich noch nicht testen ob das eventuell trotz des fehlers "sauber" startet.

lg

----------

## Fauli

Ich würde ja darauf tippen, dass DFP für Digital Flat Panel steht. Wenn du aber einen Röhrenmonitor hast, probier doch mal:

```
Option "Display" "CRT"
```

in der Device-Section. In der Man-Page r128 findest du die Optionen zu diesem Treiber.

----------

## Haunilistic

dank euch fett leute!

ich werd das mit digital flat panel gleich mal ausprobieren,

aber meine größte sorge ist vorüber, denn:

es geht!

der fehler ist zwar nicht weg, aber kde ist jetzt fertig und kdm mitsamt kde startet wunderfein  :Smile: 

ich fürchte ich habe auch rausgefunden warum ursprünglich kein standard wm -gestartet ist wie erwartet, das ist sehr peinlich, aber ich vielleicht hat ja mal wer ein ähnlich dummes problem:

habe keinen default window manager (xdm) gesetzt.

 :Embarassed: 

danke jedenfalls leute!!!

----------

